# Richard Davis’s Brilliant Photos of Hulme – 1980s and 1990s



## editor (Feb 20, 2020)

These are bloody fantastic 


































						Brilliant Photos of Hulme - 1980s and 1990s - Flashbak
					

“Hulme derives its name from the Old Norse holmr, holmi, through Old Danish hulm or hulme meaning small islands or land surrounded by streams, fen or marsh” – Eilert Ekwall – The Place-Names of Lancashire, 1922     Do you hanker for the bygone, sometime in the misty past when England was an...




					flashbak.com


----------



## killer b (Feb 20, 2020)

Iconic pics, they're fabulous. Mrs B works in the building that sits where The Crescent used to be - it's now a much less interesting 2010s university building


----------



## Grace Johnson (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks for posting these. There's a small exhibition in Manchester of his work and the work of others from the same era. Some of them are ace. I live in Hulme so I love to see old photos of the place. 

Here's a link to some of them. 









						The changing face of British culture, in photos
					

Paul Wright was sat at his office desk in Manchester, his 40th birthday creeping ever closer on the horizon, feeling trapped by the banality of his working life. “I’ve had a lot of mundane jobs,” he says. “A lot of office work and jobs that would be easy enough to see me through to the... Read...




					www.huckmag.com


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 27, 2020)

More pics from old Hulme here. So many good memories, I'm always drawn back there.





__





						23 fascinating photos of old Hulme from Al Baker
					

23 fascinating photos of old Hulme from Al Baker



					www.timeout.com
				








__





						Manchester Nightclub Music Photography Archive
					

al baker photography: 10 YEARS of Underground Manchester Music: See Archive & Contemporary Photos of Legendary MCR Nights! Your Favourite Club, DJ, MC, Dubstep, Drum'n'Bass, UKHH, Graffiti: View photos. Buy Prints. Add comments. Own history.




					www.albakerphotography.com


----------



## moose (Mar 3, 2020)

Ahhhhh. I lived in John Nash Crescent. 
I often contemplated his other great work, on Brighton Pavilion and Buckingham Palace.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 3, 2020)

Brings back a lot of memories. 
I spent a lot of my youth around Moss side, Hulme, Bradford, Ancoats, etc. It was a weird time, when in the early to mid 80s we went from being friendly neighbours to bitter rivals, and the only thing I can put my finger on that could have caused that change was Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 3, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> More pics from old Hulme here. So many good memories, I'm always drawn back there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sixth photo down on the first attachment , I knew both of them bloke on the left was a graffiti artist did commercial work and stuff with schools/youth work, bloke on the right Chris Buxton  he was a residential social worker in Didsbury  , he was a bit of an anarchist type at the time. Photo prob taken in the Salutation.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 3, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Sixth photo down on the first attachment , I knew both of them bloke on the left was a graffiti artist did commercial work and stuff with schools/youth work, bloke on the right Chris Buxton  he was a residential social worker in Didsbury  , he was a bit of an anarchist type at the time. Photo prob taken in the Salutation.



Chris is one of my best mates  ....still a SW. Kelso seems to be turning his hand to local history on social media, still does a lot of graffiti. Pretty sure the photo is in the junction.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 3, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Chris is one of my best mates  ....still a SW. Kelso seems to be turning his hand to local history on social media, still does a lot of graffiti. Pretty sure the photo is in the junction.


Nice one . Always had time for Chris.  Kelso yup  only knew him to say hallo to tbh . I used to manage the footie team at the Junction then moved the team to the Red Lion in Withington


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 7, 2020)

This exhibition looks good





__





						The People’s City Exhibition | The Refuge
					

Kick-starting our 2020 cultural programme, is The People's City exhibition in association with the British Culture Archive, open from 30 January to 30 April 2020.




					www.refugemcr.co.uk


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 7, 2020)

Yeah, Kelzo is still around, still a graffiti artist, posts social history stuff in the Ex Hulme group on Facebook.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 7, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Sixth photo down on the first attachment , I knew both of them bloke on the left was a graffiti artist did commercial work and stuff with schools/youth work, bloke on the right Chris Buxton  he was a residential social worker in Didsbury  , he was a bit of an anarchist type at the time. Photo prob taken in the Salutation.


Al Baker, the photographer of those images in the first link, is still around too.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 7, 2020)

Grace Johnson said:


> Thanks for posting these. There's a small exhibition in Manchester of his work and the work of others from the same era. Some of them are ace. I live in Hulme so I love to see old photos of the place.
> 
> Here's a link to some of them.
> 
> ...


_* waves from elsewhere in Hulme *_


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 7, 2020)

For any nostalgia nerds who like a bit of art, The Modernist sells a print of Hulme Crescents:









						Hulme Crescents - print — the modernist
					

Part of our new 'Estates' range of merchandise we bring you the  Hulme Crescents  'a large housing development situated in the Hulme district of Manchester, England'. Completed in 1972 by architects Wilson and Womersley.  Available in Green, Jade, Orange or Turquoise.  A2 Giclée print on Smooth Rag




					www.the-modernist.org
				




And not so much of a nostalgia thing, but Stanley Chow has a stylised Hulme arch bridge print:









						Hulme
					

Collaboration between Stanley Chow & StudioDBD for the Manchester with Love exhibition. Giclée print on 300gsm Matte Satin Archival Quality...




					www.thestanleychowprintshop.com


----------



## Grace Johnson (May 1, 2020)

The streets in the sky: Manchester's lost council estates
					

Coverdale Crescent, Wellington Street, Turkey Lane, Kennet House and Hulme Crescents. This is how we used to live...




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk
				




Some more pictures of the old estates in the evening news today


----------

